# محطة معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي ومكوناتها



## عبير عبد الرحمن (30 نوفمبر 2009)

_محطة معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي_ 

مقدمة:​محطات المعالجة : منشآت ذات أهمية بيئية كبيرة وتكلفة مادية مهولة في الإنشاء والتشغيل والصيانة 
وتختلف أنواع محطات المعالجة تبعاً لعدة أمور:
1- نوع المياه المراد معالجتها :
2-الحجم :
3-الغاية أو (نوعية المياه الناتجة)
-مراحل عملية المعالجة


أ-أنظمة المعالجة الميكانيكية: وتتضمن​ 

1-التصفية , 2- فصل الزيوت , 3-أحواض التجانس​ 
ب-أنظمة المعالجة الفيزيائية: وتتضمن
1-الترسيب , 2- التعويم
ج-أنظمة المعالجة الكيميائية: وتتضمن
1-الأكسدة , 2-الكلورة 
د-أنظمة المعالجة البيولوجية: وتتضمن
1-الحمأة المنشطة , 2- التهوية الثانوية

الشرح النظري لمراحل معالجة مياه الصرف:
مياه الصرف الصحي و طرق معالجتها -اعداد: المهندس عبد الرزاق التركماني
أ- مراحل معالجة مياه المجاري :
تخضع مياه المجاري بشكل عام إلى مراحل المعالجة الرئيسية التالية : 
1 - مرحلة المعالجة الإبتدائية . 
2 - مرحلة المعالجة الأولية . 
3 - مرحلة المعالجة الثانوية ( البيولوجية ) . 
4 - مرحلة المعالجة الثلاثية . 
5 - معالجة الحمأة . 
1- المعالجة الإبتدائية : 
تهدف هذه المعالجة الإبتدائية بشكل عام إلى إزالة المواد الصلبة اللاعضوية كبيرة الحجم وكذلك الألياف و... الخ، من مياه المجاري لحماية المنشآت الميكانيكية والمضخات المختلفة الموجودة في المراحل اللاحقة من المعالجة ، كما تهدف هذه المرحلة أيضاً إلى تجانس هذه المياه وخاصة عندما تكون شبكة المجاري مشتركة أو عندما تصب في المحطة من حين إلى آخر كميات كبيرة من مياه الفضلات الصناعية . ومن أهم مكونات هذه المرحلة : 
أ- المصـافي: ناعمة أو خشنة وتوضع عند بداية المحطة لحجز المواد الصلبة كبيرة الحجم وإزالتها .

ب- أجهزة التفتيت: وتستخدم لتفتيت وتقطيع المواد الصلبة ( أحجار ) والتي مرت عبر المصافي القضبانية وتوضع قبل المرمل أو قد توضع قبل محطات الضخ .
ت- مرسبات الرمال: الغاية منها إزالة الرمال والمواد الحصوية الناعمة التي مرت عبر المصافي وبالتالي الإقلال من حجم الرواسب في أحواض الترسيب ومن أهم أنواعها ( غرف الرمال ذات الجريان الأفقي وغرف الرمال المهواة وغرف الرمال الدوامية ) .
ث- أحواض التعديل: والغاية منها تخفيف حدة التغيرات في كمية الجريان أو شدة مياه المجاري الواصلة لمحطة المعالجة وذلك للحصول على معدل شبه ثابت للجريان وتركيز شبه ثابت للملوثات الموجودة في مياه المجاري الداخلة للمعالجة وهي تستعمل عندما تدعو الحاجة لذلك .

2- المعالجة الأولية لمياه المجاري : 
وتهدف هذه المعالجة إلى تخفيض قيم الملوثات الموجودة في مياه المجاري وبخاصة التخلص من كامل العوالق الصلبة السهلة الترسيب وبالتالي تخفيض تركيز المواد الصلبة المعلقة والتلوث العضوي . أهم مكونات هذه المرحلة :
أ- أحواض التعويم: وتستخدم لإزالة الشحوم والزيوت عند وجودها بنسبة عالية في مياه المجاري وعلى الأغلب من مصادر صناعية وذلك تجنباً لإعاقة عمليات المعالجة وانتشار الروائح الكريهة .
ب- أحواض الترسيب الأولية: والهدف منها فصل وإزالة المواد الصلبة الناعمة القابلة للترسيب بشكل كامل والتي تشكل نسبة ملحوظة منها بعض المواد اللاعضوية التي تعتبر عبئاً على مرحلة المعالجة البيولوجية اللاحقة ، كمايؤدي إلى تخفيض تركيز الـ BOD5 حوالي (25-35 ) ٪ ونسبة إزالة المواد الصلبة المعلقةSS حوالي (50-55) ٪ وقد تكون هذه الأحواض دائرية أو مستطيلة .


3- المعالجة الثانوية(البيولوجية) لمياه المجاري :
تعتبر هذه المرحلة أهم مراحل المعالجة التي يجب تطبيقها على المياه الملوثة في المحطة وتهدف هذه المعالجة إلى أكسدة المواد العضوية المختلفة في مياه المجاري وتحويلها إلى مركبات مستقرة وكتلة حيوية تتألف معظمها من البكتريا وبعض الكائنات الدقيقة التي يمكن فصلها عن المياه ومعالجتها على إنفراد وبالتالي الحصول على مياه خالية عملياً من التلوث العضوي . وبشكل عام تتم المعالجة الثانوية في وحدتين رئيسيتين هما أحواض التهوية وأحواض الترسيب الثانوية ولهذه المعالجة البيولوجية أنواع شائعة مثل : 
- الحمأة المنشطة : وتشمل أنواع مختلفة من أحواض التهوية ( تقليدية – التغذية المجزأة – التثبيت بالتماس- المزج الكامل – التهوية المديدة / تشمل خنادق الأكسدة / ). 
- الأحواض المهواة .
- المرشحات البيولوجية . 
- الأقراص البيولوجية الدوارة . 
- برك التثبيت : لها أنواع عديدة منها اللاهوائية والهوائية والإختيارية .

-4- المعالجـة الثالثيـة : 
إن المعالجة الثالثية للمياه الملوثة تعتبر كمعالجة إضافية من أجل تحقيق الأمور التالية : 
1- إزالة المواد العالقة الناعمة وتخفيض الـ BOD في المياه المعالجة النهائية . 
2- تخفيض تراكيز العوامل الممرضة مثل البكتريا وبيوض الديدان المعوية بحيث يتم تجنب أي ضرر بالصحة العامة الممكن أن ينجم عنها .
3- التحكم بالمغذيات ( الفوسفور – النتروجين ) والمواد الصلبة المنحلة (عضوية، لاعضوية ) وإزالتها . وقد ظهرت التأثيرات السلبية لهذه المواد على المصادر المائية المستقبلة ( أنهار – بحيرات ) وأصبحت هذه التأثيرات مشمولة بدراسات علمية وافية ولهذا تم وضع التشريعات التي تحدد مواصفات المياه المعالجة المطروحة للمصادر المائية مما يضمن سلامة هذه المصادر والمحافظة عليها . 
ب-تسلسل القرارات المتخذة أثناء اختيارأسلوب معالجة المياه الملوثة :
1) - الخيار الأول - هل شبكة الصرف ضرورية : 
وهنا وبحال وجودها فهل تعمل بشكل جيد وهل المياه السطحية المستخدمة للشرب ملوثة وهل النظام الموجود جيد كفاية بحيث يؤمن حماية للصحة العامة وهل إنشاء خطوط جديدة للمجارير سوف ينقل المشكلة من المدينة إلى قرب المجرى المائي . 
2 ) - الخيار الثاني - هل المعالجة ضرورية : 
من وجهة النظر البيئة ولحماية المصادر المائية فإن القول الشائع في منطقتنا إذا لم يكن بإمكاننا تحمل الكلف الباهظة لمحطات المعالجة فإنه على الأقل يجب تأمين معالجة أولية للمياه الملوثة ، خير من القاءها دون معالجة . 
3 ) - الخيار الثالث - هل المعالجة الأولية ملائمة ( تخفض BOD5 بمقدار 35% و SS بمقدار 65% ) : 
ماهي المنافع التي ستجنى إذا ماتجاوزت المعالجة مرحلة المعالجة الأولية وهاهي قدرة المصادر المائية المتاحة على تحمل الملوثات وهل سيتم إتباع هذه المرحلة الأولية بمعالجة إضافية عند ازدياد الحمولات العضوية والهيدروليكية وعادة تكون بدائل المعالجة الأولية : 
1 -برك التثبيت . 
2 -خزانات أمهوف مع أحواض تجفيف الحمأة . 
3 - المعالجة الأولية التقليدية(مصافي- فصائد الرمال-أحواض الترسيب الأولية-معالجة الحمأة ) . 
4 ) - الخيار الرابع - هل المعالجة الثانوية ملائمة ( والتي تحقق معالجة بمعدل %90 ) :
إن مياه المجاري في منطقتنا قوية وتبلغ حوالي( SS 600 mg/L , BOD 500 mg/l ) وهذا يعني أن تخفيض التلوث بمعدل 85% فإن الملوثات ستبقى بعد المعالجة الثانوية بحدود50 الى 60 ملغ/ل، وهنا وبشكل واضح يظهر التساؤل التالي ماهي الحاجة لأجل معالجة أكثر . ومرة ثانية نسأل ماهي الفوائد التي ستجني ، لمن ولماذا ، وعلى الأقل يجب أن يكون هناك تباطؤاً في الزمن ولاداعي للعجلة عند اتخاذ أي قرار دون دراسة معمقة لنواتج المعالجة الثانوية وإمكانية استيعاب المجرى المائي لنواتج المعالجة . 
إن الجانب المالي يجب أن يؤخذ بعين الأعتبار عند التجرؤ على الأقدام إلى معالجة أعمق لأن الكلف تزداد بشكل سريع جداً لأجل المعالجة المتقدمة بينما ستكون الفوائد والمنافع شبه معدومة فمثلاً للحصول على معالجة بمعدل 40% فإن تكلفتها تكون 10% من الكلفة الكلية وللحصول على معالجة ( 40 - 90 )% فإن التكلفة قد تبلغ %100 وللحصول على معالجة ( 90 - 95 ) % فإن الكلفة تبلغ %200 وللحصول على %1 فوق %95 فإن الكلفة تزداد بمقدار %40 من الكلفة عند %95 أي تتضاعفت الكلفة بشكل كبير جداً كلما كانت المياه النهائية عالية المواصفات. 
- إن البدائل الشائعة للمعالجة الثانوية : 
1 - برك التثبيت .
2 - خزانات أمهوف متبوعة بمرشحات حجرية . 
3 - المعالجة الثانوية التقليدية ( مصافي - مصائد رمال - ترسيب أولي - عمليات بيولوجية - ترسيب ثاوي - معالجة الحمأة ). ويمكن أن تتضمن العمليات البيولوجية : الحمأة المنشطة أو المرشحات الحجرية . 
4 - الأقراص البيولوجية الدوارة :
5) - الخيار الخامس - هل المعالجة المتقدمة ضرورية ( فوق %95 ) : 
يجب أن نسأل نفس الأسئلة ولكن مع معايير أكثر صراحة ومبررات قاسية جداً . في هذا المجال من المعالجة فإن الكلفة الرئيسية والتشغيلية سوف تزداد مع إضافة كل 1% من المعالجة بشكل فعال بينما ستزداد الفوائد بشكل نسبي . والبدائل المتاحة للمعالجة الثانوية المتقدمة : 
1 - برك تثبيت مع سعة تخزين كبيرة . 
2 - التهوية المطولة ( زمن تهوية 24 ساعة ) .
3 - خنادق الأكسدة . 
4 - نظام الحمأة المنشطة التقليدية مع زمن تهوية طويل . 
5 - النظام الرابط : وهو يجمع بين المرشحات الحجرية والحمأة المنشطة وهو نظام فعال جداً 

:77::77::77:


----------



## محمود كمياء (1 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراا على هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## أبهاوي (1 ديسمبر 2009)

موضـــــــــوع جميل 
شكرا لك ,,,,,


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (1 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## يامصبرالموعود2 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

يديكي العافية على المجهود


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (2 ديسمبر 2009)




----------



## اسامة القاسى (2 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات المختصرة المفيدة


----------



## abomahr (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكراا على هذا الموضوع الجميل*


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*



*​


----------



## EnG.KoNaN (4 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك يا عزيزى


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*



*​


----------



## محمد رضوان الشريف (11 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندسة وننتظر المزيد في الموضوع


----------



## tareksmith (11 ديسمبر 2009)

من فضلكم اريد صور مراحل معالجة مياه الصرف ولكم جزيل الشكر
م/محمود


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*هو قلمي يكتب مايريديعبر عن راي وضعت له خطوطا حمراء لا يتجاوزها وليس المهم ان يرضي الناس الاهم ان يرضي ضميري*​


----------



## mohamed shmran (31 يناير 2010)

*محطة معالجة مياه الصرف الناتجة من المستشفيات*

السلام عليكم 

اخي العزيز ممكن معلومات حول تفاصيل ومواصفات هندسية لمحطات المعالجة في المستشفيات وهل يوجد نوع حديث متنقل يوضع في المستشفيات وماهي المواصفات مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ابوعبدالله الديري (2 فبراير 2010)

شكرا الموضوع جميل ونرجو المزيد


----------



## خبير الاردن (2 فبراير 2010)

مشكورة على الموضوع


----------



## alfatlee (7 فبراير 2010)

شكراً لك يا مهندسة عبير
وجزاك الله الف الف خير
هل ممكن ان تعطينا معلومات عن تصميم مثل هذه المحطات
وعلى وجه التحديد محطات معالجة الحمأة المنشطة


----------



## hassanaki (16 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ، هل يوجد لدي الاخوة المزيد او كتب عن انظمة المعالجة ، وكذا رسومات انشائية لها


----------



## khaledpool (29 يونيو 2010)

جيد جدا جدا جدا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (3 يوليو 2010)

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## مصطفى الرحمون (4 يوليو 2010)

موضوع هام ومفيد 
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمد.ع.ب (17 يوليو 2010)

وفقكم الله على كل عمل تقومون به 
وأرجو تزويدي بشرح ومخطط توضيحي لمحطة معالجة صرف صحي من النوع المدمج ( كومباكت ) إذا كان متوفر
وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## عايض (17 يوليو 2010)

موضوع رائع يسلمو ياعبير


----------



## وائل عبده (21 يوليو 2010)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (21 يوليو 2010)

العفو


----------



## ززاوي (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*محطة معالجة مياة الصرف الصحي*

مممممممشككككككككككككككككككور:14:المهندسة ززاوي


----------



## ابراهيم محمدohc (4 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا ابحث عن موضوع متكامل عن محطات المعالجة


----------



## عمر الامارات (5 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المشروع


----------



## eng_mohamed mohsen (6 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع رائع وجميل 
بس انتي نسيتي اهم حاجة في المعالجة وهي احواض الكلور .. لابد من معالجة المياه بالكلور قبل صرفها لانها بتكون فيها نسبة كبيرة من البكتريا والمواد العضوية الضارة وبيتم تطهيرها نهائيا عن طريق الكلور سواء كان في حالة غازية او سائلة او صلبة ..


----------



## الدكة (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*موضوع أكثر من رائع ... بس لديه سؤال وهو :*

*بخصوص سعات محطة معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي للمشاريع...

في بعض المشاريع يتم التنفيذ والتشغيل على مرحلتين للمشروع، هل في هذه الحالة عند تنفيذ المرحلة الاولى من المشروع والبدء في التشغيل يتم أحتساب سعة المحطة طبقاً لما تتطلبه المرحلة الاولى فقط ؟؟؟
وماذا عن المرحلة الثانية في حالة الرغبة الربط على محطة معالجة واحدة ، ما هي الامور التي تترتب والواجب اتباعها عند التنفيذ للمحطة في المرحلة لكي يتم استيعاب المرحلة الثاني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## م .عمرو الصغير (25 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير علي هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## جنتل_مان (28 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع مفيد تشكر


----------



## الخطيب محمود (20 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا 
على تبسيط هذا الموضوع


----------



## ر.م علي (24 مايو 2011)

thanks


----------



## ر.م علي (24 مايو 2011)

thanks


----------



## المهندسة ميكو (19 سبتمبر 2011)

الموضوع رائع لكن لو كان مع الموضوع صور لكان أكثر دقة ومالمقصود ب* نظام الحمأة *


----------



## ماجد نجما (28 سبتمبر 2011)

thanx , but all now use combact units


----------



## taha habash (11 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا للايضاح


----------



## م.أحمد.. (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله عنا خير على هذا الموضوع الجيد*​


----------



## م.أحمد.. (23 ديسمبر 2011)

_*شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع الجيد جدا*_​


----------



## eadeladel (24 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خريف الحب (27 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## مهندسة: مها عنان (4 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله كل الخير على هذا الشرح الوافي ونرجو المزيد


----------



## اسامة شرف الدين (7 يناير 2012)

جزاكى الله خيرا ولوممكن ياباشمهندسة تدلينى على اى مكان بيدى كورسات فى تصميم محطات الصرف الصحى ميكانيكيا


----------



## hany yassin (8 يناير 2012)

شكرا اخي العزيز على هذا الشرح


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (13 يناير 2012)

اوكي


----------



## wesha7y (18 فبراير 2012)

ممتاز 
لو ممكن مراجع لشرح عملية المعالجة
مع امثلة لمخططات pid & pfd


----------



## وائل البحراوى (18 فبراير 2012)

شكر


----------



## رؤى الشمري (25 فبراير 2012)

thank you


----------



## sorea (12 يوليو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع


----------



## sorea (13 يوليو 2012)

شكرا شكرا شكراعلى هذه المعلومات


----------



## kidak88 (13 يوليو 2012)

مشكورررر


----------



## علاء 333 (20 يناير 2013)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## توتة85 (26 يناير 2013)

شكررررا


----------



## محمد مصطفى أبوعوف (6 فبراير 2013)

شكرا لك ... و اارجو الإفادة إذا كان لديك ايه معلومات عن تخطيط هذه المحطات( Site plan)حيث اننى معمارى و مهتم بدراسةمبانى المشروعات الصناعية ... وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## smsm107 (16 فبراير 2013)

طيب ده شغل مهندس ايه ؟ 
ميكانيكا ؟


----------



## ابو بسام الصبحي (18 فبراير 2013)

يعطيك العافية أخي الكريم


----------



## 2020khaled (18 فبراير 2013)

ياريت لو تكرمتم غاوزين شرح دوره الصحيه كامله


----------



## khaled seif (6 يوليو 2014)

ارجو ارسال مخططات اوتوكاد لمحطة بالكامل


----------



## medom (24 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيكى


----------

